# East coast.



## reaver (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, I'm going to be travelling down the east coast in August and just want to know what the weather will be like? I know it will be cooler but will it be to cold to go to beaches, scuba dive, snorkel etc. Will be looking to go from Cairns to Gold coast.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

How Far East. Australia has a mAssive East coastline. Narrow it down by state and we will try answer you


----------



## Blue Bottle Tours (Jul 11, 2015)

*the coast in August*

It will be fine up north in Cairns - no stingers
but really its too cold for anything below Sunshine Coast, north of Brisbane, Brisbane and Gold Coast are too cold for swimming, going south to Sydney, the beaches are stunning - its a pity you can't go and sunbake, swim or snorketl
Perhaps october would be better if you want the whole east coast from Cairns to Sydney - although it can be windy in the early parts down south


----------

